# [SOLVED] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init



## Yur

Hi,

I got this strange problem here...

I have a Asus a7v600-x mobo, with a AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (1800Mhz), a NVidia GeForce4 MX 4000, a 420W PSU and the memory is what the whole problem is about.

I'ts a computer that i received from a friend, and there was no ram and no HD in it. I put in 2 sticks of Kingston 1 GB DDR 400 ram, tried to boot from a Windows HD that works(tested it in another computer...), and it said that the file /WINDOWS/SYSTEM was corrupt and that i should try to repair it with the windows CD. It put the HD back in the other computer and, tada, it just worked. 

Then i tried some other configs with some other disks, and that did not give me more info because it just hung during startup of the os(ubuntu), or rebooted during startup(windows). Tried Ubuntu Live CD, it hung during startup, just after i chose "try without any change to your computer", as well as it hung when i tryed to check the cd for errors. Tried windows XP Pro SP3 install disk, BSOD before i could say "install Windows XP". 

Then i tried Puppy linux live CD, and that was the first time i found out that it was actually all about kernel panic.

I rebooted a few times with other boot parameters, but no result.

Then i disconnected everything but a PCI video card, one bar ram of 1 GB and the CD drive since that was my boot device.
It booted fine into Puppy.

I replaced the PCI video card with a AGP NVidia GeForce4 MX 4000, just worked fine.

I put in my 2nd bar of ram....BOOM! kernel panic!

So, slightly depressed i concluded that that stick of ram was dead... no, one last chance... I took out the first bar, placed the second bar in the first slot, booted.... and it just worked fine.

So, then i started swapping my ram around, and it just works until i put in a second bar, then i get this "kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init"

Im sure you want to know what it said before it gave the kernel panic... i'll report that as soon as i get the opportunity.

At the moment that i am typing this, it is running the memtest86+ from the ubuntu 9.04 live cd, and it's running over 2000000 errors now during test #5.

HELP!!!

Thnx in adv.

Yur


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init*

Try different ram it sounds like the ram is either not compatible with the motherboard or bad.


----------



## Yur

*Re: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init*

Ok, next problem... i don't have any other ram....
But i use PC3200 ram, and i figured that the mobo does support it, but only two sticks... since i'm using only two sticks, it hould be no problem, but(i'm at a friends home now) when i'm home i'll try some other frequency's. I asked the dude from who i got that computer what kind of ram was in there before, and that was PC2700, so another frequency might be a good try.

Tnx for your relpy, i'll keep you up to date.

Yur


----------



## Yur

*Re: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init*

YEEEEUUW!!! It works! Just set the frequency to 333 Mhz and no trouble so far, running on 2X1GB 

Ok, "[SOLVED]"!

Tnx everybody!

Yur


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init*

Good to hear you have it resolved.


----------

